
Show HN: Icotar – Generate Free Colorful Icon Avatars - craigphares
https://icotar.com
======
warent
This is cool. I wonder... If you enter "first"
([https://icotar.com/avatar/first](https://icotar.com/avatar/first)) then
enter in the primary color closest to the color of the background, a space,
and the name of the picture, e.g.
[https://icotar.com/avatar/green%20snowflake](https://icotar.com/avatar/green%20snowflake)
and continue doing this, how far could it go before leading to a cycle, and
what is the average distance to a cycle given some arbitrary input?

Sample: [https://icotar.com/avatar/first](https://icotar.com/avatar/first)
[https://icotar.com/avatar/green%20snowflake](https://icotar.com/avatar/green%20snowflake)
[https://icotar.com/avatar/yellow%20plane](https://icotar.com/avatar/yellow%20plane)
[https://icotar.com/avatar/blue%20car](https://icotar.com/avatar/blue%20car)
[https://icotar.com/avatar/green%20waves](https://icotar.com/avatar/green%20waves)
[https://icotar.com/avatar/green%20moon](https://icotar.com/avatar/green%20moon)
etc...

~~~
throway88989898
#009688 is green?

------
aries1980
I just got a green bicycle for my first name.
[https://icotar.com/avatar/janos](https://icotar.com/avatar/janos) (note: I
cycle to work and I am an eco-conscious). Nice!

------
na85
Reminds me of that neat "brute forcing the devil" post from a few years ago.

~~~
notamy
For the curious: [https://blog.passcod.name/2014/jun/05/bruteforcing-the-
devil](https://blog.passcod.name/2014/jun/05/bruteforcing-the-devil)

------
deweller
There are 672 different avatar combinations.

This is a neat idea but that is not enough combinations to make this a useful
public service.

~~~
craigphares
It's a start! What do you suggest the minimum number of combinations would be
to make this more useful?

------
alexis302000
thank you

~~~
craigphares
You're very welcome. Hope you make something awesome with it!

